# For Sale:1999 R34 Skyline Gtr Vspec



## DUBAI (Dec 23, 2003)

For sale  My baby, Black R34 GTR VSPEC   

Features:-
Skyline GT-R V Specs 2600cc twin turbo 6 speeds/ full time 4WD & 4WS.Outstanding car.Black body , AC, ABS, HICAS, driver airbag, power steering, windows & mirrors. 320km/h IMPUL speedometer ,17" Nissan alloys, BREMBO brakes, stereo.

The car is currently in Dubai, UAE
Price only $37,430 :cheers: 
picture i took it from my cell phone camera.

email me at : [email protected] for further information.









And








And


----------



## 1990BNR32 (Aug 17, 2003)

will you post a picture of the VIN etched on the firewall so anyone interested could call and verify with Interpol that the car was not stolen from Japan? a lot of stolen sports cars from Japan end up in the middle east. not pointing any fingers specifically at you.

also, isn't it illegal to own a RHD car in most middle eastern countries including UAE? if so was this car converted to LHD? you didn't post any interior pics except of the cluster, so I'm left wondering.



DUBAI said:


> For sale  My baby, Black R34 GTR VSPEC
> 
> Features:-
> Skyline GT-R V Specs 2600cc twin turbo 6 speeds/ full time 4WD & 4WS.Outstanding car.Black body , AC, ABS, HICAS, driver airbag, power steering, windows & mirrors. 320km/h IMPUL speedometer ,17" Nissan alloys, BREMBO brakes, stereo.
> ...


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Ahlan ya Emarati! I wish I was still living in Abu Dhabi. That's a wonderful GT-R you have! Is the yellow GT-R featured on http://www.toprpm.com still rolling around?

Its not really illegal to have RHD cars in the UAE (on paper it is). There are ways to get around it. In the city of Sharjah, they have a lot of RHD cars coming in that get re-exported to other countries. There is one GT-R I know of in the UAE with a LHD conversion.


----------



## DUBAI (Dec 23, 2003)

*more info of skyline*

hello yaah the yellow skyline is still rolling here..about the conversion yaah it can pass and be legall on the streets after the coversion to the LHD..the conversion costs about 14,000 DHS..lets race if u want in UAE..when are u coming to UAE??
i need guages. where can I find the same guage on the pic attached? if you can find me the same help me and let me know
also i need to get a full exhaust system?? help me looking for that..thanx alot for help
anyone wants to check for the chassis on my car>> VIN # is : ER34-000526
let me know about my car VIN # and what did u find out about it


----------



## 1990BNR32 (Aug 17, 2003)

DUBAI said:


> hello yaah the yellow skyline is still rolling here..about the conversion yaah it can pass and be legall on the streets after the coversion to the LHD..the conversion costs about 14,000 DHS..lets race if u want in UAE..when are u coming to UAE??
> i need guages. where can I find the same guage on the pic attached? if you can find me the same help me and let me know
> also i need to get a full exhaust system?? help me looking for that..thanx alot for help
> anyone wants to check for the chassis on my car>> VIN # is : ER34-000526
> let me know about my car VIN # and what did u find out about it


i thought R34 GT-R's have VIN's that start with BNR34-xxxxxxx, post a pic of the vin that's etched into the firewall.


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

DUBAI said:


> hello yaah the yellow skyline is still rolling here..about the conversion yaah it can pass and be legall on the streets after the coversion to the LHD..the conversion costs about 14,000 DHS..lets race if u want in UAE..when are u coming to UAE??
> i need guages. where can I find the same guage on the pic attached? if you can find me the same help me and let me know
> also i need to get a full exhaust system?? help me looking for that..thanx alot for help
> anyone wants to check for the chassis on my car>> VIN # is : ER34-000526
> let me know about my car VIN # and what did u find out about it



Does anyboy know where and how much that instument cluster is and do you know if there is one with a turbo guage on it.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Isn't ER34 the 4 door one??


----------



## STI_vs_EVO (Aug 11, 2003)

wow i wish i had 40,000 dollars lying around....


----------



## 1990BNR32 (Aug 17, 2003)

speedy_240sx said:


> Does anyboy know where and how much that instument cluster is and do you know if there is one with a turbo guage on it.


that's the tommy kaira r34 gauge cluster. you can see the lettering on the cluster.


----------

